# Bear Calling



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Thoughts, Comments?


----------



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

What is the name of the call? Thank you.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

bearstalker said:


> What is the name of the call? Thank you.


 No idea, but I see that you and me are the only ones interested in this, to me it sounds like a baby cottontail in distress preadator call. but I've heard of them useing a fawn bleat a well.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't know what that call was, but it sure brought my dog running :lol:


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, I'm interested. I've thought before that this might be useful. When you have a bear that's camping near your bait and coming in at night. I tried a fawn in distress this past fall without any luck.

Also, I think that was a rabbit distress call.

ATB


----------



## houghtonlakehero (Dec 22, 2010)

very cool! I've seen them use predator calls on Brown bear i Alaska on the television, very neat... sounds like a rabbit in distress to me also.


----------



## siskiyou outfitters (Jan 31, 2011)

I have had a fair amount of success calling bears with a Circe predator call. Works well on spring black bears in SE Alaska. Griz will also come running in during the fall. In oregon the blackies do not respond as readily but it still works from time to time.


----------



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

This drives them wild in Alaska


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I always practise my voice calling for deer while bear hunting,lol.i've killed a few mature bears and seen a bunch.Brent


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Some of the guys use them in Oregon where you can entice some movement and see a ways across the ridges.


----------

